# Dodge ram 3500 mega cab



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

My dads dodge ram 3500 mega cab. its a 2007 with 40k miles on it. It has a salt dog vbox and a boss plow. It also has moto metal rims.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really nice. How does he like plowing with the Mega Cab? Does he do mostly commercial lots or??


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah he does like walmart and stuff like that. he also does driveways and stuff too. he does a big mall complex alot of strip malls and stuff like that.

He loves that truck. he does do reallt tight drive ways with it sometimes but he is a good drivier with it so he does good. He says its work truck but yet its not with all the room inside the cab. It has a full lay down bed in the back that he uses to hold bag salt.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

I have that exact truck (2006 mega 3500 white) and I'm looking to put a plow on it right now. What size is that? I'm looking at a nearly new 9' Boss, or a used 7.5' Western Pro with wings. I'm worried that the 9' is going to be too much for her. What's your take on it?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

his plow is an 8.5foot and he said it handles it great. he loves his set up. so i guess the 9foot plow would be fine and do great


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yep anytime. now you know i need to see it when you get it ha


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

haha..I'll post a pic. Thanks for the help. It's comforting to know. I'd hate to spend this much money and find out I hate it and wished I had the 7'5".


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

ha true true


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

gpshemi;1155916 said:


> haha..I'll post a pic. Thanks for the help. It's comforting to know. I'd hate to spend this much money and find out I hate it and wished I had the 7'5".


This where you bring your Plasma Cutter into play......


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you serious? Cut one down? I have access to a Plasma cutter, a tig welder, and I own a nice little mig welder, but it would seem selling it and buying the right one would be easier. No?

I've fabbed up worse things though I suppose.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

gpshemi;1156298 said:


> Are you serious? Cut one down? I have access to a Plasma cutter, a tig welder, and I own a nice little mig welder, but it would seem selling it and buying the right one would be easier. No?
> 
> I've fabbed up worse things though I suppose.


Just weld the end plates back on 'em, why not? Some guy had a Jeep and REALLY wanted a Vee plow, but the 8 footers were a bit more than his Scrambler could carry around, so he cut it down to 6' 6" like the ones Boss used to make.

He got the plow for free so he didn't want to spend the coin on another plow.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmm...I guess. If the price is right. I was just thinking of ruining the factory zinc primer and all that.
Guess if it's not brand new though...what's it matter really. Well hopefully I won't go through that effort and do it right the first time! LOL

Later.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your truck will handle the plow fine. At least get an 8' plow and buy wings for it. I'm looking at 9'6" V's or an expandable plow cause I want something bigger. The truck ca push plenty and doesn't care that the plow is up there LOL.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I picked up the 9' Super Duty for $1500. It looks brand new really. I couldn't pass it up. Picked up the mount on Ebay for $300, and the 13pin wiring for $388. Today I'll hunt down the headlight adapter.

Not sure if I want to mount it up, or what. The local dealer wants $600 to mount one. Seemed rich to me. The guy I bought it off of thought so too.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Am I gonna loose my tow hooks?


----------

